# 'Resource Book for Machine Knitters' - Kathleen Kinder



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

'The Resource Book for Machine Knitters' by Kathleen Kinder has been the subject of much discussion on this forum recently.

I have just bought a copy on Amazon for 22p, (yes twenty-two PENCE!)+ p&p.

There were other copies available, including another one for 22p, at the time I bought mine.

Obviously, at that price, I'm not expecting it to be in very good condition, but it's worth a gamble.

Cheers

Moira


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Moira, I bought one a cpl of months ago from amazon for 1p, postage was £2.99. The book, not the one your talking about, listed as used was in fab condition.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

What a bargain, Caggsie! Moira


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Good job Moira. I'm glad you got one. Many of Kathleen Kinder's books are high and over priced. Once in awhile though, there would be someone that would sell it at a reasonable price.

Next, you should plan on getting the 2nd book: "A _Second_ Resource Book For Machine Knitters"

Don't forget to check used books at AbeBooks.com as well.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Entity said:


> Good job Moira. I'm glad you got one. Many of Kathleen Kinder's books are high and over priced. Once in awhile though, there would be someone that would sell it at a reasonable price.
> 
> Next, you should plan on getting the 2nd book: "A _Second_ Resource Book For Machine Knitters"
> 
> Don't forget to check used books at AbeBooks.com as well.


Hello Entity
I bought the 2nd book, also from Amazon, for £4.50 +p&p.
Looks like I'm going to be doing a lot of reading!
Cheers
Moira


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Moira, if only you could see my collection of knitting books. LOL, too many to read!

Any of Ms. Kinder book on machine knitting is well worth reading it. It's a source of many techniques and information that often not seen on the internet.

You're fortunate that you're in the UK where her books were mostly sold and still available. For those of us in the US, we'd either pay high shipping or pay high price from US sellers. Those sellers in the US wants too much for them. 

One time, I was fortunate to have gotten a hold of "Machine Knitting - Technique of Lace" for $25 USD. They're sold for over $100! It took me sometime to look for one that was more affodable. As soon as I found a seller, I grabbed it quickly before she changed her mind with its price. That is another treasure book if you like lace.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Entity said:


> Moira, if only you could see my collection of knitting books. LOL, too many to read!
> 
> Any of Ms. Kinder book on machine knitting is well worth reading it. It's a source of many techniques and information that often not seen on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
I must have missed the first conversation about the book.
I assumed the book gave lists of places to buy things and it would be outdated. If it isn't, what is in the book? Thanks


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

euvid said:


> Hi,
> I must have missed the first conversation about the book.
> I assumed the book gave lists of places to buy things and it would be outdated. If it isn't, what is in the book? Thanks


Hi Euvid
The post was - 'Figure of Eight Cast Off' from annab on 6th November. 
The books were suggested by Entity.
Cheers Moira


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks.
Looked up the book but it is selling for a lot of $ here in the U.S. $45 starting point.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

euvid said:


> Thanks.
> Looked up the book but it is selling for a lot of $ here in the U.S. $45 starting point.


Euvid, check on Abebooks.com. Prices are more reasonable here.

This book is full of tips and techniques for machine knitting.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I did and they don't have any It is being sold from $46 to over $100. Beleive it?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a few for less than $25 included shipping from UK:
http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=Kathleen+kinder&sts=t&tn=A+resource+book+for+machine+knitters (scroll down the listing)

Check eBay book sellers from UK too.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I did and they would not ship to the U.S. Amazon in thr UK had a very good price but would not ship here. DOn't know why as I get lots of things sent to me here.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THought you would find this interesting
» Display 1 to 5 of 5 
New&Used New Used Rental 
Sort By Total(Price+Shipping) Price Book Type Store Name(A-Z) Store Country 
Store Name Book Type Price Shipping [?] Total [?] Availability [?] Tax Store Rating 
Amazon.co.uk 
<Marketplace> 
Used 15.73
USD 11.17
7-12 days Best Price
26.90 In Stock --- 
28 reviews

Amazon.co.uk 
Amazon 
<Marketplace> 
Used 54.00
USD 3.99
4-14 days 57.99 In Stock --- 
32 reviews

Amazon 
Amazon.fr 
<Marketplace> 
Used 53.85
USD 14.22
10-12 days 68.06 In Stock --- 
5 reviews

Amazon.fr 
Amazon.de 
<Marketplace> 
Used 54.44
USD 20.05
9-12 days 74.49 In Stock --- 
7 reviews

Amazon.de 
Amazon.jp 
<Marketplace> 
Used 59.10
USD 37.66
2-5 days 96.76 In Stock --- 
5 reviews

Amazon.jp

Page 1 of 1

The 2nd price in each store is the shipping but the Amazon Uk won't ship here.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

euvid said:


> I did and they would not ship to the U.S. Amazon in thr UK had a very good price but would not ship here. DOn't know why as I get lots of things sent to me here.


Did you go to the link I listed? Here's the 2nd listing from that same link on Abebooks.com:



> 2. Resource Book for Machine Knitters
> Kathleen Kinder
> Bookseller: Greener Books
> (London, LDN, United Kingdom)
> ...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you. SO much.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Just bought it. Thanks again. ENtity.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I also have one by Hazel Pope that's a good reference. It's an old book, but... it's called The Machine Knitters Handbook. It does not reference anything ofter the KH910 electronic. Of course this is a second printing 1989.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I do have that one and a number of other good books. I find that if I learn even one new thing that I didn't know before it is worth the price of the book.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


30Knitter said:


> I also have one by Hazel Pope that's a good reference. It's an old book, but... it's called The Machine Knitters Handbook. It does not reference anything ofter the KH910 electronic. Of course this is a second printing 1989.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

euvid said:


> I do have that one and a number of other good books. I find that if I learn even one new thing that I didn't know before it is worth the price of the book.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> 
> ...


Lately, I've been looking at the old manuals and books. They have techniques that aren't being used currently. Some have been changed so you don't recognize them. 
Another good book that I have been adding to is Alles workbook. I've been putting some of the old techniques into use as well as modifying them. As I run across some that aren't in the workbook, they'll go into the workbook. Makes a good reference on techniques, and all in one place. The Mary Weaver books are a good resource also.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have to make a list of books I have so I don't duplicate.
So much to learn.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Mary Weaver's Machine Knitting Technology is also an excellent informative book. She also does a couple of books for the ribber and other books. I have found these to be helpful. Shirley


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

You know, all these book recommendations got to slow down :mrgreen:. Everytime, I see someone reminding me of my book wish list, that rushed feeling of "gotta have it" appears again. It drives me insane! LOL... Oh, why wasn't I borned rich? sigh...:cry:



euvid said:


> I find that if I learn even one new thing that I didn't know before it is worth the price of the book.


I totally agree with you Euvid. Gotta love books. :thumbup:


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

My books arrived yesterday - do not disturb! Moira


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Know what you mean about duplication. Besides her "A Resource Book for Machine Knitters", I have "A Second Resource Book for Machine Knitters", and "A Resource Book Pattern Supplement", and I think I may have others. Enjoy your books Moira. Cherl


----------

